# Another batch of Smoked Salmon



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

Just smoked another batch of NY caught Salmon. That's a total of 6 fillets smoked, and 13 to go. I'd like to get them all done before it starts warming up, because I can put more smoke on them when the element in my MES runs more often. The way the weather has been this month makes me cautious as to when to get a batch ready for smoking. We had 3 big snows here on this little mountain (hill) between Macungie & Shimerville, PA just in February, totaling over 50 inches of snow.



Here they are after brining and on the racks, to be put in Frig overnight before smoking:









Closeup of same:








All smoked & ready for packing:








Closeup of same:







Thanks for lookin,
Bearcarver


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking salmon, and the size is manly too. Salmon is my #1 type of fish. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good. Send some of the unsmoked stuff my way I will smoke it all for you in one batch in my smoke shack. I will even give you a few pieces to try. haha


----------



## blacklab (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice
Our silvers are just starting to come in woo hoo


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! Those look great!

Dave


----------



## erain (Feb 27, 2010)

awesome looking fish bro!!! love that color you got going on  there.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys,
This stuff is great!
I'm still trying to perfect it though. The first batch was great, but this batch was better. It is still a little bit on the tough side. I am going to raise the temp a bit faster again on the next batch, and get it to 140 degrees a little quicker.
I've been taking a lot of notes, so when I get it absolutely perfect, I'll tell all, and get rid of all of my other notes. Like I said, I got 13 fillets over 2 foot long left, so I should be able to perfect my process.


Thanks again for all the nice comments--you guys are great!

Bearcarver


----------



## rdknb (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good, I am going to try salmon tomorrow


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2010)

What temps are you smoking them at? I smoke mine around 165-175 degrees and they usually take around 3-4 hours and they always come out nice and moist.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Rb how long do you brine yours?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

On this batch I started at 100. An hour & a half later 110, and every half hour after that I bumped it up 10 degrees until I hit 190. Then I kept it at 190 until they were all above 140 degrees internal. Total time 7 1/2 hours.
I do the 10 degree bumps during the low temps to keep it smoking good the whole time.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2010)

That's Fish Candy Right There! If you dont like salmon you aint right in the head. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice Job!


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 28, 2010)

That salmon looks great.I tried smoking some and must of brined it to long it was real salty.


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 28, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking salmon there Bearcarver! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## walle (Feb 28, 2010)

_ANOTHER_ batch!?
I never got any of the first batch..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Great looking turn out you got there BC.

That last picture is a money shot!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Walle,
I wish they wouldn't shrink so much. I start out with small spaces between the pieces, and end up with bigger spaces than pieces. Gut Fadumpt !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## treegje (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks great! Nice job.


----------

